# Draft 2018-2022 strategic plan out



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

*Public comment sought on new five-year strategic plan to guide DNR Fisheries Division work*
The Michigan Department of Natural Resources' Fisheries Division has released its draft five-year strategic plan that will guide its future management activities. This draft plan expands on the division's 2013-2017 effort, “Charting the Course: Fisheries Division’s Framework for Managing Aquatic Resources.” It can be found at michigan.gov/fishing.

The draft 2018-2022 Fisheries Division Strategic Plan builds upon the vision and relevant activities for managing Michigan’s fisheries that were outlined in the previous plan. These efforts are related to aquatic species, their habitats and anglers. It is designed to assist the division in meeting its long-standing responsibilities to protect, manage and enhance Michigan’s aquatic resources for the benefit of current and future generations.

The plan was developed through a process that engaged DNR fisheries staff and constituent group leadership. Those who review the draft plan are encouraged to share their input on strategies proposed for managing Michigan’s aquatic resources. Feedback can be sent via email to [email protected] through Oct. 24, 2017.


----------

